# Interessanter Artikel: Green Coding - klimabewußt programmieren



## JSEngineering (11 Februar 2022)

In der Steuerungsprogrammierung nicht so relevant, wie im Netz, aber trotzdem sollte man drüber nachdenken:






						Green Coding – klimabewusst programmieren - GULP
					

Software kann helfen, das Klima zu retten. Vorausgesetzt, sie läuft energieeffizient. Darauf sollten klimabewusste Entwickler achten.




					www.gulp.de


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2022)

Als alter AWL Programmierer, der um jedes Byte und jede Millesekunde kämpfen musste. Muss man sich von der "SCL/fetteStrukturen/SpeicherKostetNix/BeckhoffLäuftImmerAuf1ms/..." Fraktion ja heutzutage so einiges anhören. Vor allem wenn diese Wohlstandkinder  auf unsere alte Software stoßen und die Stirn runzeln wenn sie erkennen welch unortodoxe Methoden wir angewandt haben. Methoden die eine Maschine mit einer 95U ermöglichten, deren heutiges Störmeldehandling alleine eine 1518 auf 60ms treibt... 

Irgendwie gab mir der Text etwas Genugtuung. Vor allem so raffinierte Erkenntnis wie das mit dem verarbeiten von binären Daten...

Aber ja, da ist definitiv was dran an dem Thema.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2022)

Ich hab in FUP jetzt schon viel grüne code 😅😉


----------



## NBerger (12 Februar 2022)

Habe die letzte Woche grün programmiert, nächste Woche mach ich mal blau...


----------



## wollvieh (12 Februar 2022)

Spaß beiseite, Transferstrecken, Antriebe, in Pausen, übers Wochenende abschalten, wenn keine Produktion läuft, schont Anlage und Umwelt.  Und ist sinnvoll. Denken beim Programmieren ist erwünscht.


----------



## dekuika (12 Februar 2022)

Was würden wir für Energie und Frust einsparen, wenn wir einen Großteil der "A"sozialen Medien abschalten könnten.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2022)

vor allem wenn wir trotz aller Kritik am “linearen“ Fernsehen festhalten würden und nicht jeder seine Film mit UHD auf ein 5“ Bildschirm streamen würde.
auch jedes Katzenvideo auf FB verbraucht Energie...
Warum wollen wir übrigens Cryptowährungen einsetzen, wenn zum “Schürfen“ ganze Kraftwerke benötigt werden?

....

endloses Thema.

Kurzum: jeder sollte sein eigenes Handeln und - s.o. - eigene Arbeitsweise hinterfragen.


----------



## Matze001 (12 Februar 2022)

Auf der einen Seite 2ms Scriptlaufzeit reduzieren, und auf der anderen Seite Crypto-Mining... 

Ist alles schön und gut, aber vielleicht sollte man im großen starten.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Als alter AWL Programmierer, der um jedes Byte und jede Millesekunde kämpfen musste. Muss man sich von der "SCL/fetteStrukturen/SpeicherKostetNix/BeckhoffLäuftImmerAuf1ms/..." Fraktion ja heutzutage so einiges anhören. Vor allem wenn diese Wohlstandkinder  auf unsere alte Software stoßen und die Stirn runzeln wenn sie erkennen welch unortodoxe Methoden wir angewandt haben. Methoden die eine Maschine mit einer 95U ermöglichten, deren heutiges Störmeldehandling alleine eine 1518 auf 60ms treibt...
> 
> Irgendwie gab mir der Text etwas Genugtuung. Vor allem so raffinierte Erkenntnis wie das mit dem verarbeiten von binären Daten...
> 
> Aber ja, da ist definitiv was dran an dem Thema.



Ob das mit heutigen “Frameworks“ grüner ist als früher? Wir brauchen immer mehr und leistungsstärkere digitale Ressourcen, um den durch irgendwelche Frameworks aufgeblähten Code überhaupt ausführen zu können... TIA läßt grüßen... 
nur damit jeder, der Google bedienen kann, Programme erstellen kann, die man dann mehr oder weniger stabil auf jede Plattform portieren kann...


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite 2ms Scriptlaufzeit reduzieren, und auf der anderen Seite Crypto-Mining...
> 
> Ist alles schön und gut, aber vielleicht sollte man im großen starten.


ich denke, die 2ms Scriptlaufzeit bezieht sich weniger auf Einzelanwendungen, als auf Scripte, die z.B. bei FB oder Google laufen und am Tag Milliarden Durchläufe haben.
Da ist man dann im Großen.

Aber jeder kann natürlich, speziell, wenn Daten mal wieder in die Cloud gelegt werden, drüber nachdenken. Weil da ist nicht eine SPS und ein Server dran beteiligt, sondern X Relaisstationen, Backupserver etc. pp.
Dann kann auch das relevant sein, vorausgesetzt *jeder* berücksichtigt das.

Aber dafür muß erstmal die Sensibilität geschaffen werden.
Genauso wie für die im Dauer-Standby laufende Alukapseln verschlingende Kaffeemaschine, die einmal morgens zum Frühstück benutzt wird “weil es ja so bequem ist“.


----------



## zako (12 Februar 2022)

... es gibt ja auch "Profienergy" wo man dann 24V- Verbraucher in Standby schalten kann. Okay da kann sich auch einiges zusammenläppern. 
Aber dann bitte auch die Antriebe per Netzschütz trennen. An Filterstöme kann da auch einiges fließen, auch wenn man den Antrieb ausschaltet.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Februar 2022)

Demnächst werden alle Scriptsprachen verboten und nur noch C erlaubt.

Wie war das noch bei Facebook. Dort war so um 2010 alles in php programmiert und lief im üblichen php Interpreter. Damit nicht alles neu geschrieben werden musste, wurde "Hiphop" entwickelt, ein Übersetzer der php Code in C++ Code umwandelt. Die Lastreduzierung lag damals bei 50%. 2010 hatte Facebook 60.000 Server, theoretisch hätten sie durch diese Umstellung auf 30.000 reduzieren können.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Demnächst werden alle Scriptsprachen verboten und nur noch C erlaubt.


Das wäre wohl übertrieben, aber Augenmaß bei der Wahl des Werkzeugs...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2022)

wollvieh schrieb:


> ... Denken beim Programmieren ist erwünscht.


Denken beim Regieren ist auch erwünscht! Allerdings ist es beim Programmieren unerläßlich, wenn man bestehen möchte.


----------



## Holzmichl (13 Februar 2022)

Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema:
Was unsere Berufsgruppe an Hebel zur Energieeinsparung hat (oder in der Vergangenheit massiv vernachlässigt hat), speziell bei Prozess- oder Antriebstechnik, ist erheblich. Da muss man sich mit mehr oder weniger Code oder auch der 100te ITler schwer strecken.
Beispiele:
- Hydraulikpumpen laufen durch, auch ohne Bedarf
- IE3-Motore verbauen, aber den Fremdlüfter immer laufen lassen
- Servoantriebe immer in Regelung halten, obwohl keine Anforderung da ist etc pp.
- Druckluftverbrauch und Drucklufterzeugung ist ein ganz eigenes Thema

Was ich nur bei Vakuumtechnik (energetisch sehr stiefmütterlich von den bekannten Playern am Markt behandelt) schon an dauerhafter Energieeinsparung erzielt habe kann man auch 500 einfache Server abschalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2022)

Kohlkraftwerke in Deutschland schließen in Polen aber nicht
Atomkraft in Deutschland abschalten in Frankreich einschalten
Heizung auf Wärmepumpe umstellen, in Russland die Zimmertemperatur mit den Fenster Regulieren
Dieselautos verbieten, dafür Energiereich Ersatzfahrzeuge bauen
mit den Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren, während Kriegsschiffe, Panzer und Kampfflugzeuge von der USA, Russland und China den ganzen Tag rum Cruisen.
Biogas Anlagen betreiben, obwohl mehr Energie von den Schleppern verbrannt wird, wie so eine Anlage erzeugen kann
Häuser 50cm in Styropor einpacken, bei schlecht islolierten Industriehallen den ganzen Tag das Tor auf lassen.
jeden sein Kachelofen, damit er gutes Eichen und Buchenholz verbrennen kann
zur „Friday for Furture“ Demo von Mama in einen schicken SUV bringen lassen und dazu eine Designer Jeans tragen, die in Bangladesch zusammen geklöppelt wurde. 
Von „von der Leyen“ auf dieEnergiewende einschwören lassen, während Sie 49Km mit einen Jet anreist.
… aber man muss erst einmal in kleinen anfangen, dann bei den SPS-Programmierern


----------



## jensemann (14 Februar 2022)

Ja, ist ein Tippfehler aber das Kohlkraftwerk hat mich umgehauen😂


----------



## NBerger (14 Februar 2022)

Also mit mal eben Abschalten wäre ich mehr als vorsichtig.
Habe da so meine Erfahrungen... Man schaltet eine Anlage ab für einen Umbau und 3Tage später versucht man wieder einzuschalten, meist erfolglos weil:
- Getriebefett "abgekühlt" und zu einer festen Masse ausgehärtet ist...
- Frequenzumrichter beim Einschalten sterben ("trockene" Konsendatoren)
- und und und...

Aber energieffizient programmieren? Klar! Ist das jetzt das Ende von Industrie 4.0? Ich hoffe es...

All die Energie die benötigt wird weil jeder blöde Sensor E-Mails versenden muss..., das wäre mal ein sinnvoller Ansatz!


----------



## NBerger (14 Februar 2022)

Übrigens,ein Köllner Musikverleger sagte mal: Die Kunst liegt im weglassen.


----------



## codemonkey (14 Februar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Als alter AWL Programmierer, der um jedes Byte und jede Millesekunde kämpfen musste. Muss man sich von der "SCL/fetteStrukturen/SpeicherKostetNix/BeckhoffLäuftImmerAuf1ms/..." Fraktion ja heutzutage so einiges anhören....


Der OB1/Main oder wie immer der Haupttask heißt, läuft meist eh im freien Zyklus. Soviel Energie spart eine gesparte Millisekunde nicht.


wollvieh schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, Transferstrecken, Antriebe, in Pausen, übers Wochenende abschalten, wenn keine Produktion läuft, schont Anlage und Umwelt.  Und ist sinnvoll. Denken beim Programmieren ist erwünscht.


Diese Überlegungen sind deutlich sinnvoller, als wieder in AWL Orgien zu verfallen.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Februar 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Der OB1/Main oder wie immer der Haupttask heißt, läuft meist eh im freien Zyklus. Soviel Energie spart eine gesparte Millisekunde nicht.


Einsparungen im freilaufenden Zyklus sparen überhaupt keine Energie. (Es sei denn es ist eine Mindest-Zykluszeit eingestellt und das Programm und der Systemprozess gehen in Idle) Da wird durch häufigere E/A-Aktualisierung eher mehr Energie verbraucht.
Energie sparen wäre eher möglich, wenn man bei Programmen in der zyklischen Task vom "alles muß in 1 ms"-Wahn weggeht und z.B. Heizung/Lüftung nur alle 50 ms ausführt.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> mit den Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren, während Kriegsschiffe, Panzer und Kampfflugzeuge von der USA, Russland und China den ganzen Tag rum Cruisen.


genau das dachte ich mir vor >15 Jahren auch schon mal. Da habe ich in Kaiserslautern gearbeitet und im 5-Minutentakt wurde die Firma von Transportflugzeugen überflogen ( von Rammstein aus, die flogen entweder nach Afganistan oder in die USA ( Luftbrücke ) ). Ein Lärm und Rauchschwaden rund um die Uhr. Und uns hat die Politik zu der Zeit erzählt, dass man doch bitte seine Euro 3 Diesel verschrotten soll weil umweltschädlich.


----------



## codemonkey (14 Februar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Einsparungen im freilaufenden Zyklus sparen überhaupt keine Energie.


Ganz meine Rede.


----------



## Markus (14 Februar 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Der OB1/Main oder wie immer der Haupttask heißt, läuft meist eh im freien Zyklus. Soviel Energie spart eine gesparte Millisekunde nicht.



Bestimmte Prozesse erfordern das die Zykluszeit unter bestimmten Werten bleibt. Weil z.B. Bestimmte Ereignisse sonst nicht erkannt werden. Da frühere Generationen aber auch hin und wieder komplexe Aufgaben lösen durften müsste Code mit sehr viel Funktionalität so gebaut werden, dass die Hardware ihn auch verkraftet. Das ist meistens zu Lasten einer - auf den ersten Blick - nachvollziebareren Struktur geschehen.




codemonkey schrieb:


> Diese Überlegungen sind deutlich sinnvoller, als wieder in AWL Orgien zu verfallen.



Dein Beitrag zeigt schon, dass Du das da oben nicht verstehen kannst. Aber davon hat doch niemand geredet?

Es ging eher darum dass man - aus anderen Gründen - gezwungen war "resourcenschonender" an die Sache heranzugehen. Ein simples bool von einem Sensor wurde oft auch als solches verarbeitet. Und nicht durch 20 Frameworks und Auswertebausteine in eine 500byte fancy Sensorstruktur geschoben.


Grundsätzlich war das auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Wie gesagt ist es relativ scheißegal wie optimal der Code in den paar SPS auf der Welt läuft und ob da jetzt tendenziell kleinere (Stromsparende CPU) dann auch reichen. Wie du auch erkannt hast kann man aus den Prozessen deutlich mehr holen.

Das mit dem optimierten Code in dem Artikel zieht auf eine andere Gruppe ab. Ich fand nur den Vergleich sehr amüsant.


----------



## ducati (14 Februar 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Der OB1/Main oder wie immer der Haupttask heißt, läuft meist eh im freien Zyklus. Soviel Energie spart eine gesparte Millisekunde nicht.


Ja, ne S7- CPU läuft immer im Vollgas... aber wenn mann effizient programmiert, reicht vielleicht ne kleinere CPU. Aber auch hier geht Einheitlichkeit vor Schönheit, also um Werk lieber x mal die gleiche CPU einzusetzen spart viele Typen im Ersatzteillager...


----------



## codemonkey (14 Februar 2022)

Ich bin Befürworter von effizienten Programmen. Allerdings passt, dieses früher war alles besser Gelaber halt nicht zur Wirklichkeit. Ich wünsche mir keine AWL-Bitschrittketten zurück, auch das Verbiegen von Pointern und Adressregistern finde ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Das Energiesparpotential sehe ich wo ganz anders, da sind die Einwände von Wollvieh deutlich zielführender.
Das mit den wenigen CPU Typen unterschreibe ich und sehe auch als sinnvoll an wie im Schaltschrank auch im CPU Speicher und der Zykluszeit Reserven vorzusehen. 
Wenn man aufs finanzielle achtet, ist der Preis der CPU Kinderkacke im Vergleich zu den Kosten, die im Servicefall entstehen.  Da ist ein ordentliches Fehlermanagement eben wichtig. Früher haben ein paar Bitmeldungen gereicht, heute werden eben oft genau Fehlermeldungen gefordert, die dann auch noch auf Häufigkeit, Dauer usw.  Auswertbar sind. 
Die kritisierten Frameworks dienen zusätzlich, dass man Anwendungen zügig zusammen programmieren kann und nicht jede Funktion oder Fehlermeldung von Hand stricken muss. 

Bei einer effizienten Maschine denke ich an parallele Abläufe und Vermeidung von Bewegungen und nicht an einen AWL Kniff.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Februar 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> und nicht an einen AWL Kniff.


Hat auch keiner behauptet.
Der Artikel bezieht sich auch explizit nicht auf SPS...
daher wird das jetzt zu einer Phantomdiskussion...

Dass allgemein Frameworks den Code aufblähen und auf keinen Fall effektiver abzuarbeiten sind, wirst wohl auch Du nicht bestreiten.
Da wo es angebracht ist, mag man die ja auch anwenden. Nur man sollte sich immer über sein Werkzeug Gedanken machen und nicht eines für alles.


----------



## GLT (14 Februar 2022)

TIA einstampfen - macht die Steuerungswelt gleich nachhaltiger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet.
> Der Artikel bezieht sich auch explizit nicht auf SPS...
> daher wird das jetzt zu einer Phantomdiskussion...


Du hast es halt im SPS-Forum gepostet, der größte Teil
fühlt sich da angesprochen.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> In der Steuerungsprogrammierung nicht so relevant, wie im Netz, aber trotzdem sollte man drüber nachdenken:





JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aber jeder kann natürlich, speziell, wenn Daten mal wieder in die Cloud gelegt werden, drüber nachdenken. Weil da ist nicht eine SPS und ein Server dran beteiligt, sondern X Relaisstationen, Backupserver etc. pp.
> Dann kann auch das relevant sein, vorausgesetzt *jeder* berücksichtigt das.




jeder zieht sich halt den Schuh an, der ihm 
passt


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> vor allem wenn wir trotz aller Kritik am “linearen“ Fernsehen festhalten würden und nicht jeder seine Film mit UHD auf ein 5“ Bildschirm streamen würde.
> auch jedes Katzenvideo auf FB verbraucht Energie...
> Warum wollen wir übrigens Cryptowährungen einsetzen, wenn zum “Schürfen“ ganze Kraftwerke benötigt werden?
> 
> ...


Ja, hier wird halt wie aktuell so oft in der Welt dem kleinen Mann (Programmierer) ein schlechtes Gewissen eingeredet, obwohl eigentlich das Gesamtsystem massiv stinkt...
Wird eher Zeit, dass die Politik ordentliche (ökologische) Rahmenbedingungen festlegt. Aber die Politiker feiern halt auch kleine Brötchen wie das unsinnige Glühbirnenverbot.

Alles wird halt digitalisiert und elektrifiziert und jetzt wundert man sich, dass der Strombedarf steigt???


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wird eher Zeit, dass die Politik ordentliche Rahmenbedingungen festlegt.


Ich denke auch, ohne Rahmenbedingungen geht es nicht. Aber dann kommt @Markus wieder um die Ecke und beschwert sich, daß der Staat alles für uns regelt. Nur ich glaube auch nicht, daß man dem Einzelnen die Verantwortung überlassen kann.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, ohne Rahmenbedingungen geht es nicht. Aber dann kommt @Markus wieder um die Ecke und beschwert sich, daß der Staat alles für uns regelt. Nur ich glaube auch nicht, daß man dem Einzelnen die Verantwortung überlassen kann.


Wenn der Staat das gut regeln würde, würde Markus sich vielleicht auch nicht so sehr beschwern 

Aber aktuell wird doch alles durch Lobbyarbeit der Großkonzerne unterwandert. Jeder motivierte normal denkende Politiker resigniert da früher oder später...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Aber die Politiker feiern halt auch kleine Brötchen wie das unsinnige Glühbirnenverbot.


Ja, uns wird das Glühbirnchen verboten aber:


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, uns wird das Glühbirnchen verboten aber:


Grundsätzlich hab ich ja nix gegen das Glühbirnenverbot nur: sind die billigen chinesischen LEDs einfach oft Schrott und es rettet mitnichten die Welt. Die großen wichtigen Themen geht halt niemand an. Kann ich ja auch verstehn, dass sich nen Politiker nicht freiwillig mit Google Apple Microsoft Amazon China Russland USA usw. anlegen will/kann. Da wird lieber dem kleinen Mann mit dem Finger gedroht...


----------



## NBerger (15 Februar 2022)

Da fällt mir ein, wie kriege ich die LED's an den EA-Karten deaktiviert? Das wäre dann schonmal ein anfang...


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hab ich ja nix gegen das Glühbirnenverbot nur: sind die billigen chinesischen LEDs einfach oft Schrott und es rettet mitnichten die Welt. Die großen wichtigen Themen geht halt niemand an. Kann ich ja auch verstehn, dass sich nen Politiker nicht freiwillig mit Google Apple Microsoft Amazon China Russland USA usw. anlegen will/kann. Da wird lieber dem kleinen Mann mit dem Finger gedroht...



Da sehe ich eher das Problem: Es ist billiger Schrott, der dann nach 6 Monaten auf dem Müll landet (anstatt recycled zu werden). Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, daher ist das in Ordnung, wenn man *auch* den "kleinen Mann" betrachtet. Bloß der ist eher dankbar für die 50% Energieeinsparung und macht dann doppelt so viel Licht an... also nix gewonnen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hab ich ja nix gegen das Glühbirnenverbot nur


Nur was ist die Alternative zur Glühbirne? Eine Glühbirne wird verboten aber den ganzen Chinaschrott an LED Birnen
mit Giftstoffen drin oder Laufzeiten von < 6 Monaten ist ok? In einem Elektrikerladen darf ich mir keine Glühbirne kaufen
weil verboten aber bei Alibaba darf ich mir eine China LED mit gefälschtem CE kaufen bei der dann erst mal das WLAN ausfällt,
wenn man sie einschaltet?? Verrückt


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Ja mein ich ja. Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht.
Der ganze billige Wegwerfscheiss müsste verboten werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja mein ich ja. Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht.


Das habe ich auch deinerseits so verstanden. Ich kenne ja deine Einstellung


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2022)

Und allgemein zur Digitalisierung/Elektronisierung. Da wir auch viele Projekte in der Halbleiterindustrie machen, weiss ich, welche Mengen hochgiftigen Abfällen dort bei der Produktion entstehen... Ich möcht nicht wissen, wo die in Asien verklappt werden...
Mann sollte halt auch immer alle Aspekte betrachten...


----------



## vollmi (16 Februar 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wie kriege ich die LED's an den EA-Karten deaktiviert? Das wäre dann schonmal ein anfang...




```
L 0
T AD0
```

ist doch nu naheliegend.


----------



## Matze001 (16 Februar 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> ```
> L 0
> T AD0
> ```
> ...


Nein, Du musst ein UDT in der Größe vom Prozessabbild der Ausgänge anlegen, dies in einem DB und auf die Ausgänge legen und mit 0 Werten initialisieren, und diesen dann zyklisch vom DB in die Ausgänge kopieren. Natürlich solltest Du das auch in jedem Weck-OB usw. tun, dass Dir kein anderer Code reinspuckt und aus versehen wieder ne LED an geht.


----------



## vollmi (16 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nein, Du musst ein UDT in der Größe vom Prozessabbild der Ausgänge anlegen, dies in einem DB und auf die Ausgänge legen und mit 0 Werten initialisieren, und diesen dann zyklisch vom DB in die Ausgänge kopieren. Natürlich solltest Du das auch in jedem Weck-OB usw. tun, dass Dir kein anderer Code reinspuckt und aus versehen wieder ne LED an geht.


Geht natürlich auch. 
Aber um zu sehen was angesteuert wird, würde ich ein PWM Dazwischenhängen. Damit kann man die LED dann stufenlos dimmen. Hat den Vorteil das man die dran angeschlossenen Relais auch hört wenn sie angesteuert werden. Spart Zeit bei der Inbetriebnahme, da man nur noch Gehör statt Messgerät braucht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

LED´s verbraucht doch keinen Strom , oder.....





Achso, ist ja alles nur Betrug


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2022)

Heißkleber, Silikon, Bauschaum, das sind die übelsten Erfindungen der letzten 60 Jahre


----------



## Mrtain (16 Februar 2022)

Ich frage mich gerade, wieviel nur das erste Video gesehen haben und das glaube...?


----------



## Markus (16 Februar 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wieviel nur das erste Video gesehen haben und das glaube...?



80%


----------



## NBerger (16 Februar 2022)

Ich frage mich da nur wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten und dem Zweiten Video ???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da nur wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten und dem Zweiten Video ???


Du gehörst zu den 20%


----------

